# Thunder valley raceway in Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I cant find the post but someone was looking for the address to this track.They have an oval and I believe a 1/32 track.Thunder vallay raceway 414 s. laurel st. Mishawaka In.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

They race Oval on Friday night and 1/32 on Saturday morning.:woohoo:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Is the track still open and when are you guys racing. I used to race when there was a track down in Plymouth but it moved up there. Im looking to get back in to racing but need stuff to race. Wanted to see when you guys where racing and open to come check it out and get back into the hang of it.


----------



## Dino2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Wow*

Although I am a new member here that Mishawaka address sounds right on
Dino2


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

mishawaka is Thazer Raceway....not sure if they do oval at all though....if they do, let me know and I'll see about getting a car!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Where is thazer at and when do they run? I called the numbers I found and they dont work at all.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Guy at State Line Hobby Shop gave me a card for Thazer Raceway back in January. Never been there, wanted to go but the cars they race are just too different from what we use around here. Hate to build something to just race it once. If they raced FCR cars I would go, frequently. The card says they have a 135 fot American Hillclimb and a 1/32 home track. 2919 Mishawaka Ave, South Bend IN 46615

574-232-2118


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Thazer used to be a gentleman by the name of Dave Gehring. One HELL of a great racer and good all around person. If anyone is there tell Dave "HI" from the "Real SPR" - he will understand.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

so they arent raceing fcr cars anymore. that stinks. just need to know if thunder valley is open and see what they race. i know back when i was racin with them they were talking about thazer and thunder valley goin in together in one big biulding. i will have to call the number and see what else they race so i can try and get a couple cars to race there. where is state line hobby shop at and do they race slots there?


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want to race FCR cars just come to Kalamazoo. We have three classes of FCR racing. Flexi racing never took off around here. Racing is year-round.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What are the 3 classes of fcr?


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

wnovess99onebay said:


> If you want to race FCR cars just come to Kalamazoo. We have three classes of FCR racing. Flexi racing never took off around here. Racing is year-round.


what is the name of the track up there? Also, are they running oval?


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the track we're racing at. It's just south of Kalamazoo:

Slots Raceway is located at 5170 S. Ave East Vicksburg, MI 49097
Phone # 269-217-7121
8 lane Gerding oval
1/8th mile drag strip
Doors open at 6PM, racing starts at 7PM
Summer: Wednesday only
Winter: Wednesday, Friday and Saturday 

I may be wrong but I think the tentative schedule for this Fall will be:

Wednesdays: 1948-1959 Hardbody and some sort of FCR class.
Fridays: Stock FCR with handout and FCR hardbody.
Saturdays: 1/8 drag strip

Last year we would have 25+ racers show up on Fridays for the FCR handout series, and I think 75+ cars for drag racing on Saturdays.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thazers and Thunder valley are racing. Thunder Valley has a High bank oval that is wicked. Thazers has a restored 60's era cross over road course. its just bad fun!!! Dave at Thazers One hell of a great guy, Brian At Thunder Valley is great too. All the guys who race at both track are super.


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

sundance....when are they racing at Thunder Valley? also, what are they racing?


----------



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone have any info on thunder valley????????????


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thunder Valley
Race Friday nights 
Location 5th & laural 
Hardbody FCR , JK Modifieds 
High bank oval very fast.


----------



## thayerracing (Aug 17, 2008)

That sucks that the only time they are open???


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I don't know they just changed management.They were open onSaturday morning don't know if they will be doing that this winter. I don't have the phone number any more.


----------

